# Bob White Invitational Update



## vishalshukla (Dec 21, 2009)

The good news about the Bob White Invitational keeps coming. Even though we sent out a news letter last week to many of you, I have even more updates.

Even more Kenpo Seniors will be in attendance at the 5th BWI. In addition to the great turnout we had last year (Ron Chapel, Dennis Conatser, Steve LaBounty, Jack Autry, Tom Bleecker, Shelene Hearring, Dan Laxson, Bob Mitchell, John Sepulveda, Willy Steele, Brian Strain, Frank Trejo, Gilbert Velez, Bob White, Paul Dye, Dave Brock, Mark Lennon, Joaquin Sahugan, Ron Sanchez, Ted Sumner, Bob Leonard, Ed Downey, Sergio Correa, Jeff Speakman, Bryan Hawkins, David Hays, Mike Roberts, Todd McElhinney, Jose Pacheco, Bob Harris, Dave Thompson, Angelo Collado, Antoine Alferos, Ed Parker Jr., Rich Hale, Mohammad Tabatabi, Ryan Huntley, Mike Pombeiro, Manny Martinez, Jamie Matthews, Jim McClure, Colin Van Duesen, Eric Lee, Bobby Lawrence, Jeff Newton, Pat Salantri, Maurice Gomez, Larry Kongaika, Dwayne McGee, Clarence McGee, Wes Idol, David Arnold, Erik Akutagawa) we have commitments this year from Dave Hebler and Sibok Tom Kelly that they will be in attendance. I have also traded emails with Mike Pick and Larry Tatum and they are checking their schedules and we hope these two Kenpo leaders can join us.

Paul Dye and his team have generously agreed to perform another demo. There are very few people who put on a better Kenpo demo the Mr. Dyes crew and we are grateful for their support.

In a scene reminiscent of the old days at the IKC, we will have competitors from the BKF, Tracys, American Kenpo, Japanese Karate and other systems coming together to help the kids of the RFKC (http://www.rfkc.org).

Several Kenpo friends like Wes Idol, Bill Piper, and Brad Billings have shown their support by donating items for the silent auction. Rich Hale will also be selling his Kenpo Journal along with some great old Ed Parker memorabilia. Ed Parker Jr. will be selling his merchandise as well.

We will be raffling off a trip to the European Kenpo Camp. Details on the raffle can be found at http://[URL="http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/"]www.bobwhiteinvitational.com[/URL]. Please contact Alia White-Cass (alia@bwkenpo.com) if you have questions.

More exciting news will be coming soon, including details about the welcome banquet where you will have a chance to meet some of the Kenpo legends listed above.

Our slogan for helping these kids is very simple  Failure is NOT an option.

Thanks,
Vishal Shukla
Bob White Invitational Tournament Director
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIceDL6yM5M


----------

